# wii/home theater



## 123loomis (Feb 4, 2010)

why wont my wii play full screen its hooked up through my onkyo i played with all the options on the tv but did not change much 16x9 4.3 zoom modes nothing brought the picture out much is there a setting in the reciever. i have a lg lh90 thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you have the wii set to display 480p & widescreen in the wii user menu?


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

That should do it for you. you have to go into the Wii setup menu and change the output format there. I believe that might mean you need to have the component cables for hookup, but I'm not sure, it may still work with composite.


----------



## 123loomis (Feb 4, 2010)

i just tried that it willl let me change from 4.3 to16x9 but in the tv resolution menu it wont let me switch from standard tv 480i to hdtv 480p


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you using s-video or composite video? neither of these will allow you to use the 480p setting.


----------

